# Opportunity for Marketing specialist



## mafioso (Oct 13, 2015)

Dear Members, 

I have applied for skill assessment on 10th August 2015, under marketing specialist. Still havent got any reply; can any one tell me which intake i shall be considered in?

My second query is, which state is sponsoring marketing specialists and what shall be the timeline for my process here on? 

requesting you to throw some light on this.

thank you


----------

